# All about menthol and coolants



## Silver (7/1/18)

With the heat we get in this country, its always nice to have an ice cold vape!

*So what are your favourite coolants and menthols?*

TFA Menthol, FW Extreme Ice, WS23....

And why?




*I love my icy vapes* and over the years I have added menthol to several commercial fruity and tobacco vapes with great effect. I have only tried TFA menthol and Vapour Mountain Menthol concentrate. Have settled on the VM menthol concentrate. I find it very good. Maybe its just me but it has a pure sort of taste and i find it quite strong. Gives me a nice throat singe! Have been using it for a long time!

Now on the DIY trail, i have tried FW Extreme Ice in the Bruised Berry Ice recipe. Am trying to let it steep to see if the "Wicks" bubblegum or Vicks type of taste will subside a little.

Am hoping to try more coolants in future but would love to hear from the other members what your findings are?

How cold is it? Does it have any other flavours in it? How "pure" tasting is it? What makes a good coolant for you?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/18)

Silver said:


> With the heat we get in this country, its always nice to have an ice cold vape!
> 
> *So what are your favourite coolants and menthols?*
> 
> ...


I LOVE this thread!!!!

Hopefully all my questions about this can be answered here. 

@Silver you're a rockstar for this thread!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## 87hunter (7/1/18)

Love this thread. I love icy fruits.

Most people find my juices have too much of a throat hit but I love it.
Really excited to try clyrocool.
For an adv I want to try get a Panama like coolness

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/1/18)

@Silver - When I checked this thread pop up, I knew it was you. hahaha. Good thread. 

Lets get to the buuuuuuzzzzznnnuuuuuzzzz

Its incredible how these coolants on their own have evolved. I think we can both appreciate that back in the days we only had menthol or koolada to pick from. The problem at that point was that Koolada would change the lighter notes / nuances in a recipe, and menthol tasted like airwaves chewing gum - and totally dominated a recipe. 

This initially put me off cool vapes, I could not stand them. Perhaps its just me, and I experience these additives differently. I've spoken to a few people about this who shared my sentiments.

However there is a new kid on the block, and all the latest recipes are making use of WS23 20% (BLCK Black Ice). I took the risk and got me some, and now when I mix a basic fruit recipe - it always goes in, it changes the vape from a old sh!tty warm fruit salad, to a freshly cut cooled bowl of amazingness. 

With WS23 20% I go up to about 1%, and that is an icy AF vape for me. Its like this basically

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/18)

Thanks @Paul33 and @87hunter 
Lets see where this thread goes
Somewhere cold I hope

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (7/1/18)

Thanks @Chukin'Vape 

That WS23 sounds very good!
Definitely want to try it

This quote of yours is classic, thanks!



Chukin'Vape said:


> and now when I mix a basic fruit recipe - it always goes in, it changes the vape from a old sh!tty warm fruit salad, to a freshly cut cooled bowl of amazingness.



PS - wonder why its called WS23 though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Chukin'Vape
> 
> That WS23 sounds very good!
> Definitely want to try it
> ...



IDK - but that is a good Q, busy hitting google HARD. Found this on WS23

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (7/1/18)

Silver said:


> PS - wonder why its called WS23 thoug



As far as I know that is the flavouring code used in the various flavouring and perfume industries. Koolada is WS-3.

Or it could have something to do with the chemical composition.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Andre (7/1/18)

My experience so far @Silver:

TFA Koolada - do not go above 0.5 %. Above that I and many others get a cardboard taste. Some get a throat irritation even if used low. 

FA Polar Blast - similar to Koolada, maybe a touch cooler, but without the cardboard taste. Those that reported a throat irritation with Koolada say that Polar Blast does not impart it. I use it up to 1.0% for a nice, gentle cool.

Blck Ice = WS-23 (20%), which is what Blck Vapour sells it as. Valley Vapour sells WS-23 (30%), which is more the international norm. I have not used these much, but have found a good combination for icy cool for my taste buds to be 1.0 % WS-23 (30%) combined with 0.5 % FA Artic Menthol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (7/1/18)

I recently also used WS23 for the first time,I used to do TFA Menthol between 0.7 and 1%,now with the latest recipe I tried,I did 0.5% TFA Menthol and 0.5% WS23,and its an awesome combination,I will however drop the menthol a tad more when I finish this 300mls I just mixed,I find Im still getting too much of that Airwaves taste,so maybe I will take the WS23 to about 1% and menthol 0.3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/1/18)

Adephi said:


> As far as I know that is the flavouring code used in the various flavouring and perfume industries. Koolada is WS-3.
> 
> Or it could have something to do with the chemical composition.


It def has Koolada in it, with a menthol me thinks - but its way smoother than koolada. So i'm not sure how they formulated it to accomplish this. ???

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (7/1/18)

Andre said:


> My experience so far @Silver:
> 
> TFA Koolada - do not go above 0.5 %. Above that I and many others get a cardboard taste. Some get a throat irritation even if used low.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Andre !
I think I am one of those who is sensitive to Koolada. Its okay for me in the Bruised Berry Ice at 0.5% though but i dont trust it because ive figured out from some commercial juices way back that used it - that it was likely the Koolada that irritated my throat.

I have the Artic Memthol, thanks for the tip of mixing it with the WS23 - and for the tip of 30% vs 20% availability

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (7/1/18)

Oh, forgot to say @Silver, FW Extreme Ice also gives me a bubblegum taste. Thus, blacklisted from my side.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## @cliff (7/1/18)

Silver said:


> With the heat we get in this country, its always nice to have an ice cold vape!
> 
> *So what are your favourite coolants and menthols?*
> 
> ...


I use WS23 in the majority of my fruity and also some ice creamy DIY recipes. I go at 1-1.5% with the flavour mill 10% variation and gives a brilliant cooling effect.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scissorhands (7/1/18)

Ws23 sounds great, iv only used koolada in a couple mixes and regretted it every time, mostly due to the muting effect described above, I pick up muting as low as 0.2 %

My question is, with Ws23 ,do you pick up any muting or distortion at lower percentages? (Est. 0.2 - 0.6%) icey cola / panama type vibe

Best regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 87hunter (8/1/18)

I have been using 1% Koolada and 1% menthol for the throat hit, It all tastes the same after a while so maybe I tone it down a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/1/18)

Ok , just doing a roundup of whats been discussed so far in this thread

We have TFA menthol
FW Extreme Ice - which ive perceived fo have a bubblegum/wicks taste
Koolada - but that can give a cardboard taste and can irritate the throat of some
FA Polar Blast - like koolada without the cardboard taste
FA Artic menthol - 
WS23 - sounds to be in the lead on the cooling front with no major taste
VM Menthol - what I've been using for my additions to commercial juices.
Clyrocool - another option

Are these the main coolants ?
Are there any other major options that have not been touched on?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (8/1/18)

Have anybody tried diy menthol mix? Where you get the crystals at a pharmacy and mix 10% in a pg solution.

Edit: I just checked and see the guys use up to 50% menthol crystals and 50% pg in diy concentrates.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (9/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Have anybody tried diy menthol mix? Where you get the crystals at a pharmacy and mix 10% in a pg solution.



For menthol I've been only using (for over 2 years now) crystals from :
https://www.essentialoilssouthafric...-k-n/products/menthol-crystal-mentha-arvensis .
Mixing @ 20% in PG (by weight) and using solution 1-3% in recipes. Cleanest menthol, very cold inhale and 50g tub will last you forever.
WS-23 gives you very cold exhale, so by combining the 2 at various percentages, you can get any level of "Ice" you want, with almost no real flavour to speak of.
Polar Blast FA seems to amplify efect of WS-23: 0.5% WS23 + 0.5% Polar Blast feels stronger than 1% of either one alone, but it could be only subjective.
If you like to add various "Minty" flavours to the mix:
Spearmint FW not to strong use 2-5%
White Winter FA (Spearmint) not to strong use 2-5%
Mild Winter FA (Pepermint) not to strong use 2-5%
Eucalyptus and Mint Inawera very strong use 0.2-0.5%
That is what I've tried so far. Experimenting @ the moment with DIY Pepermint and Spearmint, but I'll have to report on that later.
Caution: Spearmint flavours are known to atack some plastic tanks, if anyone is still using them.
Hope this helps a bit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (9/1/18)

Thanks @alex1501 
That is great!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (9/1/18)

Scissorhands said:


> Ws23 sounds great, iv only used koolada in a couple mixes and regretted it every time, mostly due to the muting effect described above, I pick up muting as low as 0.2 %
> 
> My question is, with Ws23 ,do you pick up any muting or distortion at lower percentages? (Est. 0.2 - 0.6%) icey cola / panama type vibe
> 
> Best regards



In that percentage range there is minimal muting. However that range will not give you anywhere near the cooling effect of panama.


Silver said:


> Ok , just doing a roundup of whats been discussed so far in this thread
> 
> We have TFA menthol
> FW Extreme Ice - which ive perceived fo have a bubblegum/wicks taste
> ...



Yup, those are the main players.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 87hunter (9/1/18)

Where is the best place to get as many of the aboove as possible.
Thinking of doing a two fruit base and try different coolants to see whats what.
Just paid for an Octopus squonk so it's Febs mission

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (9/1/18)

87hunter said:


> Where is the best place to get as many of the aboove as possible.
> Thinking of doing a two fruit base and try different coolants to see whats what.
> Just paid for an Octopus squonk so it's Febs mission



Blckvapour has all of them and I’m sure some other places as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 87hunter (20/1/18)

I managed to get my hands on some clyrocool by clyrolinx.
I had about 15ml left in a diy blueberry juice and added 15 drops of clyrocool into it.
No flavour change just a massive moondrops on ice type throat chill.
It hits you right in the back of the throat and chills the tonsils properly. I may have over done the cool a touch.
This definitely will be my go to coolant in the future.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (20/1/18)

Ws23(20%) black ice is currently the best in my book. I use it from 0.5% to 3%.
That 3% at 60 watts just freezes the throat. This effect can be achieved with lower percentage just need to find my sweet spot in the mix.

Something that I have noticed with ws23 the higher the watts the colder it gets and it can linger in the throat after a vape. Anybody else that experience this increase of coldness with higher watts?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501 (20/1/18)

Friep said:


> Anybody else that experience this increase of coldness with higher watts?



As I was reading your post, I've tried with Icee Lychee ( by @Rude Rudi ) on Wasp Nano and it realy feels colder with higher wattage.
Thanks for the tip.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (21/1/18)

I have been using WS 23 Black Ice in one or two recipies, and Koolada in some others. It seems to me as if the Koolada does mute the flavour, and above .75 it irritates my throat, especially after a longer steep and vaping volume in consumption, whereas WS 23 does not have this effect.

I go about .75 to 1.25 WS23 on the fruity ADV's but I will be experimenting a bit with higher % as well going forward. Nice cooling effect, but I need one or two icy ones, so next mixing session will be a tryout as well hopefully. Also want to try replacing all Koolada with WS23 and try out with some Menthol and Spearmint , but will have to wait for after Januworry to order as deposit for accommodation and registration at NWU for Locust1 and new school clothes and blazer for Locust2 cleaned my slate, so vape budget is screwed properly for experimentation for this month.

Also agree with @Friep that higher wattage does bring more cold on WS23, as I vape between 20 and 40 watts and notice a slight difference but not sure how much of a change above these settings, but may have to try higher to see what happens.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/1/18)

*WS-3:*

Appearance: white crystalline powder

Chemical name: N-ETHYL-PARA-MENTHAN-3-CARBOXAMIDE

CAS# 39711-79-0

Formula: C13H25NO

Molecule Weight: 3455.00


*Main features*

There is a high cooling effect without other unpleasant feelings such as bitterness, burning, stinging or tingling sensations and can bring more stimulative, fresh and aromatic sensory to the entire mouth and throat.


Its melting point is from 62°C to 64°C. It will not affect cooling perception of product even under temperature at 200°C.


Its cooling intensity can maintain 15~30 minutes and cooler than tradional menthol products.


When used with other flavors, it enhances the effects of the flavors. It also can be used with other cooling agents.


*Usage:*

*Daily use*: toothpaste, oral products, Air Freshener, skin cream, shaving cream, shampoo, sunscreen, shower cream


*Food*: confectionery, chocolate, beer, distilled spirit, beverage, Chewing Gum,


*Medicine*: Linctus, diminish inflammation ointment, dyspepsia, antipruritic, 

liniment, oral cavity acesodyne, heatstroke pill.


*Other produc*t: Cigarette, filter tip, tobacco, it also can be used in insectifuge


*Method:*

Dissolve it in alcohol and propylene glycol, then add water solution, or dissolve it in flavor, then add it to the product. The result will be the best if it was used with Peppermint oil together.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Gonzilla (25/1/18)

Only really had experience with Koolada, WS-23, Menthol and Peppermint and those seem to have been covered pretty well by everyone.

An interesting tidbit that I read was the WS stands for Wilkinson Sword in both Koolada (WS-3) and WS-23 as they were developed as cooling agents to be used in shaving cream.

http://www.leffingwell.com/cooler_than_menthol.htm

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Silver (25/1/18)

Gonzilla said:


> Only really had experience with Koolada, WS-23, Menthol and Peppermint and those seem to have been covered pretty well by everyone.
> 
> An interesting tidbit that I read was the WS stands for Wilkinson Sword in both Koolada (WS-3) and WS-23 as they were developed as cooling agents to be used in shaving cream.
> 
> http://www.leffingwell.com/cooler_than_menthol.htm



Wow, thats so cool @Gonzilla !
Thanks for sharing that. I always wondered what the WS referred to
Wilkinson Sword! 
I like it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yas786 (25/1/18)

Put me down as another huge icy vaper lol. 

At the moment the 2 I use most regularly are the Monsta Vape sweet and sour and fantasi ice orange juices. Both brands are Malaysian in origin. 

I spend an absolute fortune on these 2 juices and to be honest I really need to start mixing my own juices. 

Only issue I have is that I have no idea what ingredients they use for their juices. I’ve had a loo round the net and haven’t been able to find any clone type juices or recipes. I’ve been told they use koolada but not 100% sure on that as there are other cooling agents out there as mentioned above. 

Anyone here know what their recipes consist of?? Or has no one used these juices??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/1/18)

Yas786 said:


> Put me down as another huge icy vaper lol.
> 
> At the moment the 2 I use most regularly are the Monsta Vape sweet and sour and fantasi ice orange juices. Both brands are Malaysian in origin.
> 
> ...


Here you go for the orange one. WS-23 is what gives it the icy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yas786 (25/1/18)

Andre said:


> Here you go for the orange one. WS-23 is what gives it the icy.



Wow thanks Andre you are a star dude. 
Yeh I thought it might be ws 23 but wasn’t 100% sure. 

Again thanks my man. I’ll have to get my mixing set up together and give it a go.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/2/18)

Just my luck... 2nd diy juice with ws23 (one was from a buddy who mixed a recipe for me after a three week steep) and both times I get no cooling at all, just an over whelming cardboard taste and slight sharp pain in my left lung 

Feel I need to mention it's 20% strength mixed at 1% and bought from same vendor... so might try blackice at a later stage

So guess the search for the Panama cooling effect continues 

Luckily it was only a small sample and I haven't made the two other recipes which require it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (15/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Just my luck... 2nd diy juice with ws23 (one was from a buddy who mixed a recipe for me after a three week steep) and both times I get no cooling at all, just an over whelming cardboard taste and slight sharp pain in my left lung
> 
> Feel I need to mention it's 20% strength mixed at 1% and bought from same vendor... so might try blackice at a later stage
> 
> ...


Black ice is the business. I use it at 1-1.5% and it’s nice and icy just like I like it!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Black ice is the business. I use it at 1-1.5% and it’s nice and icy just like I like it!!!



My order from them arrived this morning so will be a while before i can try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (15/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> My order from them arrived this morning so will be a while before i can try


But it’ll be worth it when you get there!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (15/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Just my luck... 2nd diy juice with ws23 (one was from a buddy who mixed a recipe for me after a three week steep) and both times I get no cooling at all, just an over whelming cardboard taste and slight sharp pain in my left lung
> 
> Feel I need to mention it's 20% strength mixed at 1% and bought from same vendor... so might try blackice at a later stage
> 
> ...


I rely on Black Ice from black vapour, use it from 0.5 to 2, but that is not for the faint hearted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I rely on Black Ice from black vapour, use it from 0.5 to 2, but that is not for the faint hearted.


Probably will give polar blast a whirl .. on the off chance it's actually the chemical composition of ws that makes my mouth taste like moth balls mixed with salted dirt and expired yoghurt ( 2 hours later and I still have the after taste  )

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Probably will give polar blast a whirl .. on the off chance it's actually the chemical composition of ws that makes my mouth taste like moth balls mixed with salted dirt and expired yoghurt ( 2 hours later and I still have the after taste  )


Worth a try, if I remember correctly @Silver has a reaction to Koolada, maybe the same for you with WS23-23. I haven't tried polar blast, so not sure of cooling and if it can overpower a mix, maybe someone who has used it may be able to advise

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Worth a try, if I remember correctly @Silver has a reaction to Koolada, maybe the same for you with WS23-23. I haven't tried polar blast, so not sure of cooling and if it can overpower a mix, maybe someone who has used it may be able to advise



Will try make a plan tomorrow if I come right I'll share my findings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (16/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Worth a try, if I remember correctly @Silver has a reaction to Koolada, maybe the same for you with WS23-23. I haven't tried polar blast, so not sure of cooling and if it can overpower a mix, maybe someone who has used it may be able to advise





Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Will try make a plan tomorrow if I come right I'll share my findings


FA Polar Blast is more or less the same strength as TFA Koolada, but without the cardboard taste or throat reaction some get. Far less cooling than WS23.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/2/18)

Andre said:


> FA Polar Blast is more or less the same strength as TFA Koolada, but without the cardboard taste or throat reaction some get. Far less cooling than WS23.



Thank you @Andre , I slight temperature drop will have to do

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (16/2/18)

The only concentrate that I've ever played around with is Koolada. I used to mix it with Bombies Nana Cream back in the day for a nice cooling effect, it worked great for a mix and vape right away. But if left to steep for a few days or even the next day, became unvapable for me. I get a very bad throat reaction from this stuff. \that's why I was surprised at the winning DIY juice from Vape-Con last year, No matter what, the koolada in there just had me coughing my lungs out, and I tried a few times. And yet many others were perfectly fine with it, as I witnessed to my amazement.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Syd-meister (1/6/18)

Silver said:


> With the heat we get in this country, its always nice to have an ice cold vape!
> 
> *So what are your favourite coolants and menthols?*
> 
> ...



I have begun to use WS23 (about 1.5%) with some premix flavours as well. I find some premix flavours to be very hash on the throat sometimes and this helps. Even after a good steep. 

At some point I used it on almost every flavour I mixed. I absolutely love the icy cool effect.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/6/18)

Syd-meister said:


> I have begun to use WS23 (about 1.5%) with some premix flavours as well. I find some premix flavours to be very hash on the throat sometimes and this helps. Even after a good steep.
> 
> At some point I used it on almost every flavour I mixed. I absolutely love the icy cool effect.



That makes two of us that love the icy cool effect @Syd-meister 
There is something so amazing about an ice cold vape
If I vape a fruity juice without ice its average, add ice and its brilliant!

At least i know im not alone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## KapteinSM (23/8/18)

Hi All,

Sorry if this might have been mentioned somewhere else already.

I am new to DIY and have only used black ice(WS-23) in my mixes which I enjoy, however, I find that it doesn't actually cool the vape on inhale or exhale? Rather, it kind of freezes the throat after you have exhaled and inhale good'ol oxygen. 

Does anyone else have this experience and can you perhaps recommend something that actually hits the throat cool without a peppermint or menthol flavour? 

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (23/8/18)

I have been using Mount Baker Menthol concentrate and it tends to crystallise or turn into a sludge in cold weather. The supplier said it is typical of menthol to do so.
I buy 500ml ready mixed at a time but due to the above prob it tends to separate so the last half of the bottle tastes disgustingly burned even at the lowest voltage setting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/8/18)

KapteinSM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry if this might have been mentioned somewhere else already.
> 
> ...


Try FA Polar Blast for cool on the inhale, @KapteinSM.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KapteinSM (28/8/18)

Awesome, dankie @Andre will add it to my list!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (21/11/18)

So of course, as fate would have it, I ordered a bottle of FA Menthol Arctic before finding this thread.

Opinions on this concentrate?

And how much exactly do youguys suggest adding to a commercially mixed 30ml bottle?
I've gathered that @Silver has been indulging in this practice?

I thoroughly enjoy a good ice, but not overpowering.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/11/18)

Seemo.wm said:


> So of course, as fate would have it, I ordered a bottle of FA Menthol Arctic before finding this thread.
> 
> Opinions on this concentrate?
> 
> ...



Hi @Seemo.wm 
Im not sure about FA Menthol Arctic

But what i would suggest is adding 10 drops to 10ml of juice. And work up, so if 10 drops is too little, add another 5 drops and so on. Better to use 10ml of juice so you dont ruin it if there's too much menthol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/12/18)

Silver said:


> I havent made icre cream or milshake DIY juices @Jean claude Vaaldamme but i do think its appropriate to add coolant to them because ice cream is cold. I guess its a case of how you like it.
> 
> I like adding menthol to my juices and have tried adding it to most of the juices i have bought.
> I like menthol in my tobacco and fruity vapes. It enhances them for me. Livens them up. Brightens it. Sometimes makes the underlying flavours taste even better. And it makes it refreshing. Also enhances throat hit a bit.
> ...


Is some menthols better tham others? And if so which do you prefer? I also like menthol, bought the CB one, but even at 2% I get the menthol but not that big menthol taste/coolness. But then again, maybe I have a tin throat, as even with 9mg scrawny gecko nic I never really got a troat hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Is some menthols better tham others? And if so which do you prefer? I also like menthol, bought the CB one, but even at 2% I get the menthol but not that big menthol taste/coolness. But then again, maybe I have a tin throat, as even with 9mg scrawny gecko nic I never really got a troat hit



Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme
I moved your post to this existing thread about coolants and menthols
Have a look from the beginning, it may help you and give you further ideas.

I think you need to try out various menthols and coolants for yourself to see what you like best.

I love my Vapour Mountain menthol concentrate. To me it just tastes great. Have tried TFA and one or two others but this VM menthol is my preferred menthol. That said, i dont make DIY juices with it - i just add it to other juices to taste. I start with say 10 drops in 10ml of juice, then go up if necessary. Not scientific i know. But it works for me.

The WS23 is a coolant without the menthol taste. Sort of like ice cubes. Just cold but no real taste.

Koolada is supposed to be the same but koolada irritates my throat and makes me cough

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir (24/12/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> I moved your post to this existing thread about coolants and menthols
> Have a look from the beginning, it may help you and give you further ideas.
> 
> ...



Koolada is WS5- Menthyl Methyl Lactate.
WS23 is Methyl Diisopropyl Propionamide.

WS5 irritates my throat as well.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/1/19)

Anyone ever vaped menthol at 10%? Tried to recover a mix that was ok but not great and did nit calculate good and mixed 10% menthol with it. All I can say is EISh!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (19/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Anyone ever vaped menthol at 10%? Tried to recover a mix that was ok but not great and did nit calculate good and mixed 10% menthol with it. All I can say is EISh!


What was the recipe?
maybe we can help you out. 

Which menthol was it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> What was the recipe?
> maybe we can help you out.
> 
> Which menthol was it?


Just another one of my wicks bubblegum own mixes that never work. FA methol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Just another one of my wicks bubblegum own mixes that never work. FA methol


I did that a few times before. Wasn’t paying attention and mixes went sideways.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## X-Calibre786 (19/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Anyone ever vaped menthol at 10%? Tried to recover a mix that was ok but not great and did nit calculate good and mixed 10% menthol with it. All I can say is EISh!


Been there, buddy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Anyone ever vaped menthol at 10%? Tried to recover a mix that was ok but not great and did nit calculate good and mixed 10% menthol with it. All I can say is EISh!



Not 10% but most of my fruity menthols where I add menthol concentrate are at about 5-6% I would estimate. That's with VM Menthol concentrate. Lovely

What i have done a few times is put a juice in a dripper that I want to add menthol to - then drop a drop or two of menthol concentrate. First puff is like vaping frozen ice. Unpleasant, but after a few more puffs it blends in - then I can get an idea of what menthol does to that juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/1/19)

Lol mine is 1-2% using Blck Ice WS23

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vilaishima (20/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol mine is 1-2% with WS23


Adam se Klokke has WS-23 (20%) at 5%. It is like a kick in the groin. Fantastic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/1/19)

Just tell me something. Does coolants and menthols mix in completely with juices. I have found that I get this hotspots where you just get the coolant/menthol while you vape and the other times a mixture and other times just the pure juice taste without the coolant/menthol.
Im even getting it with the bought Red pill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Just tell me something. Does coolants and menthols mix in completely with juices. I have found that I get this hotspots where you just get the coolant/menthol while you vape and the other times a mixture and other times just the pure juice taste without the coolant/menthol.
> Im even getting it with the bought Red pill



I find that happens if i shake the bottle too little or if i add menthol drops directly into a tank and dont shake it enough after.

But if i shake the bottle, put it down for a bit, then shake again and repeat that two or three times then i dont get menthol hotspots in my blends where I add menthol. I also shake the bottle just before filling a tank.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (6/2/19)

Has anybody heard about WS-5? 

Was following a conversation on Discord a few days back where they discussed this. Apparently it's not as potent as WS-23 and it gives more of a mouth cooling effect rather than a throat cooling.

But nobody is stocking it as yet. Not even the overseas vendors. So it might be some time before we get it here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Carnival (6/2/19)

Silver said:


> Not 10% but most of my fruity menthols where I add menthol concentrate are at about 5-6% I would estimate. That's with VM Menthol concentrate. Lovely
> 
> What i have done a few times is put a juice in a dripper that I want to add menthol to - then drop a drop or two of menthol concentrate. First puff is like vaping frozen ice. Unpleasant, but after a few more puffs it blends in - then I can get an idea of what menthol does to that juice.



5-6%?? I would shrivel up from the frosty amount of menthol in that and die, lol! But I know well by now that you love your coolant in juices.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Elmien (16/2/19)

I started looking into DIY liquids. I like fruit liquids with the cooling effect and while looking at that, landed on this post. I read through all the posts and saw that a lot of the posts mention the WS23 black ice. I also saw a WS23 by Flavour World on their site. Is there a difference? Which one is better?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (16/2/19)

Elmien said:


> I started looking into DIY liquids. I like fruit liquids with the cooling effect and while looking at that, landed on this post. I read through all the posts and saw that a lot of the posts mention the WS23 black ice. I also saw a WS23 by Flavour World on their site. Is there a difference? Which one is better?


Same thing. Black Ice is WS-23 at 20%. Most international recipes will have it at 30%. I see Flavour World offers it at 10, 20 and 30%.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (26/2/19)

I need to place an order with either Blkvapour or Boss that includes menthol. I currently use VM Menthol at 1 to 1.5% in a few recipes but ordering only this from Vapour Mountain gets expensive with courier fees.

Is there another brand menthol that will give a (very) similar taste? and if so, what percentage?

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (26/2/19)

Got some Black Ice yesterday from BLCK vapour and vaping on my first ice juice today and its excellent at 1%. Might even go up to 1.5% if you really want it cold. 

If i vape and then take a sip of my water, my throat feels like its freezing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (14/4/19)

Hi @CJB85 , you asked a question in @NOOB 's classified ad about whether you can add menthol to a tobacco juice. 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/unused-gear-sale.t58263/#post-771711

You most certainly can. I do it often. I use VM's menthol concentrate but you can use any menthol concentrate. I add a few drops and see how it tastes after a shake. If I need more, I add a few more. And so on.

I find adding menthol to fruity and tobacco juices enhances them a whole lot for me. Makes them brighter and more enjoyable to my palate. Sometimes menthol can even transform an average juice into something quite nice. 

I always have my menthol concentrate ready....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/4/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @CJB85 , you asked a question in @NOOB 's classified ad about whether you can add menthol to a tobacco juice.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/unused-gear-sale.t58263/#post-771711
> 
> You most certainly can. I do it often. I use VM's menthol concentrate but you can use any menthol concentrate. I add a few drops and see how it tastes after a shake. If I need more, I add a few more. And so on.
> ...


And @Silver , you really like them cold! Winter coming and my Menthol is ready, gonna be some merry Menthol days coming up. 

Can’t wait to test on the mechs, they handle it different. Come on Friday, officially declared mech day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/4/19)

My 2c worth

TFA Koolada - as mentioned before, initially this was one of the only coolant concentrates out there so I used it when I wanted some coolness but it has a sharp edge to it that I do not like, at all.

FA Polar Blast and FW Extreme Ice - must admit I have not played a lot with these since I discovered my go-to ice flavour so cannot comment too much

WS-23 20% or 30% - Excellent coolant with one drawback. If I use this at anything from 1% upward it triggers my asthma. I first experienced this when I tried some of the (wildly popular back then) Fantasi ranges and found myself running back to my table from the smoking area to get my asthma pump which at the time was not used for about 6 months so I hope it still worked, which it did. So for me, under 1% it is a excellent coolant though it does have the after effect that if you drink water after having a few pulls on a juice with that in, that you do not need ice in your water

Clyrolinx Clyrocool - this is my go-to coolant. I can use this up to 2% even without experiencing any asthmatic effects. I have not tried it above 2% since at that point it is so cool that even on a hot summers day I get chills. No flavour transfer either, it does what it is supposed to do and it does it well. The only drawback about it - and now I am being pedantic - is the bottles it comes in. When I need to squeeze the pipette to get more out and without thinking, 5 minutes later I touch my face or such with the fingers that touched the pipette, I get this ice cold feeling which I then have to wash off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## CJB85 (15/4/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @CJB85 , you asked a question in @NOOB 's classified ad about whether you can add menthol to a tobacco juice.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/unused-gear-sale.t58263/#post-771711
> 
> You most certainly can. I do it often. I use VM's menthol concentrate but you can use any menthol concentrate. I add a few drops and see how it tastes after a shake. If I need more, I add a few more. And so on.
> ...


I will certainly remember that to save bad buys from the bin. I bought some TKO Tabacco-Menthol juice just after I started (seemed like a good shift away from ciggies), but it is really not a nice juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> I will certainly remember that to save bad buys from the bin. I bought some TKO Tabacco-Menthol juice just after I started (seemed like a good shift away from ciggies), but it is really not a nice juice.



Indeed @CJB85 
I have transformed a few average fruit juices by simply adding some menthol. They go from being quite average to being a pleasant vaping experience. Look, if you don't like the flavour at all, no amount of ice is going to change that - but if its okay the ice sometimes works wonders.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (11/8/20)

Have any of you guys had any experience with FSM menthol from Flavour world:

https://www.flavourworld.co.za/products/fsa-menthol?_pos=3&_sid=7fb6f28f2&_ss=r

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/8/20)

LeislB said:


> Have any of you guys had any experience with FSM menthol from Flavour world:
> 
> https://www.flavourworld.co.za/products/fsa-menthol?_pos=3&_sid=7fb6f28f2&_ss=r



I haven't @LeislB 
If you try it - let us know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (11/8/20)

Silver said:


> I haven't @LeislB
> If you try it - let us know


Will do, I don't really do menthol liquid but a couple of friends who get juice from me are crazy about it so will get some and let you know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

